# Mushroom Growing- What's a fungus to do?



## Sarah H. (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

I've been researching a bit on mushroom growing and feel as though I have more questions than answers. 

https://www.rodalesorganiclife.com/garden/grow-shiitake-mushrooms had a lot of good insights into starting a small scale mushroom farm but I think I should start a little smaller so that I can "get my feet wet" so to speak. Does anyone have any recommendations for a kit that will teach me the rudiments? I don't want to buy something that is so premade to the point that I won't learn anything regarding mushroom planting, harvest, and continued care... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.fieldforest.net/

http://www.fungi.com/


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sarah H. said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've been researching a bit on mushroom growing and feel as though I have more questions than answers.
> 
> ...


Years ago I tried it and the place I ordered the spores included instructions and also answered some question by phone. I think it was either Mushroom People or Fungi Perfecti. It took a year before I got mushrooms but it produced for the next few years.


----------

